# Nimblewill?



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/cFx9y


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

hmm. That's possible. How far south in ohio are you? You will need to look at the ligule. In the first image in the roots of the first 2 on the left, is that a new leaf growing from the roots (rhizomes)?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

not very south at all, actually very north.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks close enough! Tenacity that. I still battle it after the reno because it is in my neighbors lawn and my blueberry bushes.

There is another grass that looks just like it but tenacity kills it as well, I think it was creeping bentgrass.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

That was my thought as well, tenacity.

It was just really strange as it appeared out of nowhere. Large patch, super dense and I only noticed it because it was a different shade of green.

Time to place an order I guess.

https://imgur.com/n0vRicv


----------



## GaryCinChicago (Jun 3, 2017)

That's bent grass.

While waiting for your order, it's time to break the rules and think like a golf course taking care of their putting greens. Drop .5LbN/M and irrigate shallow everyday first (give that bent a kick in the pants) and then nail it with the Mesotrione. 2oz/A once a week, 4 apps while maintaining irrigation, then reevaluate.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

GaryCinChicago said:


> That's bent grass.
> 
> While waiting for your order, it's time to break the rules and think like a golf course taking care of their putting greens. Drop .5LbN/M and irrigate shallow everyday first (give that bent a kick in the pants) and then nail it with the Mesotrione. 2oz/A once a week, 4 apps while maintaining irrigation, then reevaluate.


my only question is why all of a sudden? Or, was it there all along and I just didnt notice it till it was a different shade of green? It is quite a large patch, which is why I am so curious.


----------

